# Uk makeup and synth dread freak...



## SuprStrDrgQueen (Jul 7, 2008)

*I heard about this site ages ago through Heavenly Hair but only just joined. I love bright, gairish makeup and even more in-your-face hair....*


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Janice (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra! Glad you made it over here to visit with us.


----------



## petrina_678 (Jul 8, 2008)

hi welcome! i m a member at heavenly hair too!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 8, 2008)

welcome


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 8, 2008)

Cool, welcome!


----------



## msmack (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello !


----------

